# Have any forumites been infected?



## Chickenstrip (8/6/20)

they say 70-80% of us will eventually get ill.

Our house is on show and we were just informed that an interested buyer that came into our home is now showing symptoms. Needless to say I’m kakking myself.

Statistically speaking a large majority of us will be infected, that being said, has anyone on the forum been confirmed sick?

There’s nothing to be ashamed of - this is just out of curiosity really. If you or a family member has been sick, how has it affected you? Are you feeling better?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/6/20)

Nope, no one I know.
Spoke to a local corner fruit seller who lives in Khayelitsha which is considered a hotspot, he doesn't know of anybody who has caught the virus.
Needless to say, he interacts with a lot more people than I do, what with his tri weekly morning travels to Epping market and all.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/6/20)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, no one I know.
> Spoke to a local corner fruit seller who lives in Khayelitsha which is considered a hotspot, he doesn't know of anybody who has caught the virus.
> Needless to say, he interacts with a lot more people than I do, what with his tri weekly morning travels to Epping market and all.




I know of 3 people personally that have tested positive. Old acquaintances that I have no contact with. Around 40 confirmed cases in my suburb too. But I have yet to experience any illness. I feel it’s only a matter of time before the infection rate climbs. I posted a speech from Cyril the other day regarding nicotine sales being banned in level 3. The same source has informed us that alcohol in the WC will be banned again this week. Due to all of the hospital beds filling up with stabbings and alcohol related injury. She has informed us that there will be a banning of alcohol in the WC soon without any warning - in order to prevent people stock piling.

She also informed us that the WC will be lifted to level 4 or 5 again. I’m hoping that this is just heresay but she’s been dead on with every prediction. She works for a very well knows news agency which I won’t name. So I have a feeling she’s got access to insider information. Needless to say we’ve stocked up on alcohol, which I barely drink as well as gotten a 6 Month supply of nicotine just to ensure I don’t run out again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## stevie g (8/6/20)

14 people in my landlord's church. Mostly elderly. 

This was 40 days ago, everyone is fine.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/6/20)

stevie g said:


> 14 people in my landlord's church. Mostly elderly.
> 
> This was 40 days ago, everyone is fine.



I believe the stats now are roughly 1.5/100 fatalities so I can imagine that’s a fairly realistic outcome for now.

The extra elderly and people with severe preexisting conditions are mostly at risk. Barring some unlucky youths.

I’m interested to see what happens - I’ve also heard that countries where the population has lower vitamin D levels are slightly more affected but I can’t speak with any scientific backing. It was just a study I read. With our sunny climate it may be playing a role but who’s to say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (8/6/20)

A school friends dad passed on due to what was termed covid related pneumonia complications. 
He visited one shop in Durban. Was wearing PPE. 
3 days later a few of that shops staff tested positive and the shop was shut down. He was admitted to hospital a few days after that. Around 2 weeks on ventilator before passing. 

Also an extended family member In Durbs (but in Indian families extended family is practically immediate family) - the grandfather who lived in the house visited only one place once during lockdown. Was at home rest of the time. Also tested positive a few weeks later after being treated for flu symptoms first. 

In both cases these are people over 60 (one is over 75).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (8/6/20)

I've also heard stories about issues with young kids who have other co-morbidities, but haven't experienced any of this first hand as yet. And hopefully won't have to.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (8/6/20)

@Chickenstrip, as the number of screenings and tests rise, our infection rate is bound to increase along with it. I only know of 1 person relatively close to home that has been infected, but she has gotten through it and is healthy again.

I have been tested before every operation i have had in the last three months, and thankfully have been Negative each time. Next test is somewhere toward the end of this week, as I will be going for more surgery in next week sometime.

But I trust you guys will be OK

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/6/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> @Chickenstrip, as the number of screenings and tests rise, our infection rate is bound to increase along with it. I only know of 1 person relatively close to home that has been infected, but she has gotten through it and is healthy again.
> 
> I have been tested before every operation i have had in the last three months, and thankfully have been Negative each time. Next test is somewhere toward the end of this week, as I will be going for more surgery in next week sometime.




I thought they stopped testing anyone under 55 in the WC?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyder1984 (8/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I thought they stopped testing anyone under 55 in the WC?



No, the three different hospitals that i have been to up to and including last week, ANYONE that has to be taken up in hospital, has to go for the swab around 3-4 days prior to admission, so that the results are in before the time. Otherwise you do not get admitted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/6/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> No, the three different hospitals that i have been to up to and including last week, ANYONE that has to be taken up in hospital, has to go for the swab around 3-4 days prior to admission, so that the results are in before the time. Otherwise you do not get admitted.




That’s a good system. Thanks for the input bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyder1984 (8/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> That’s a good system. Thanks for the input bud!


No probs cuz,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (9/6/20)

Nobody I know personally. But I do handle a couple of hundred positive samples a night.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/20)

I heard of two young men that just perished in the Nyanga area. Thought to be Covid related as there was nothing wrong with them.
I don't know for sure,but the guy that brought the news believes it was.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Slick (9/6/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> No, the three different hospitals that i have been to up to and including last week, ANYONE that has to be taken up in hospital, has to go for the swab around 3-4 days prior to admission, so that the results are in before the time. Otherwise you do not get admitted.


Hey bud,I heard the swab test can either be through the nose or the mouth,do you have a choice when getting admitted into hospital?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (9/6/20)

Slick said:


> Hey bud,I heard the swab test can either be through the nose or the mouth,do you have a choice when getting admitted into hospital?



Hey there @Slick,
They don't give you a choice.

The nasal passage swab is the most accurate between the two types of swabs.

Now let me just say that I also saw the pictures on Facebook, etc and was legitimately shitting myself before the first time, however, the 1 second that the swab is actually at the very back of the nasal passage, is so quick and then it stings a little for like 2/3 minutes.

But it truly is FAR less painful than a person could think, if judging by how some people make it out to be. I do suppose that it does somewhat depend on whether or not the person doing the swab, knows what they are doing, though.

At my second swab, there was a little 4 year old boy that went in with his momma, and came out rubbing his nose a little, but was smiling ear to ear like a total champ.

But I digress, apologies.

Trust that answers the question surrounding the swab.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi (9/6/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> The nasal passage swab is the most accurate between the two types of swabs.



That's correct.

The preferred method is with the nasopharyngeal swab. But due to the global shortage they are using oropharyngeal swabs as well if the nasopharyngeal swabs are not available. In the beginning of the pandemic they use to take both swabs.

And as @Spyder1984 said, it looks a lot worse than what it actually is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)

A friend of mine was in Zambia in Feb this year, came back and was sick and treat for flu. This carried on for over two weeks before she was tested for Covid 19. test was positive. Thankfully she has recovered.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slick (9/6/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Hey there @Slick,
> They don't give you a choice.
> 
> The nasal passage swab is the most accurate between the two types of swabs.
> ...


Thanks bud,im actually dreading the covid test more then the actual procedure I need to undergo,my brother did the test as well so he said the same that it's not so bad but still,hate undergoing these things,health is wealth bro

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyder1984 (9/6/20)

Slick said:


> Thanks bud,im actually dreading the covid test more then the actual procedure I need to undergo,my brother did the test as well so he said the same that it's not so bad but still,hate undergoing these things,health is wealth bro



It's really not that bad, all the best though. Let me know when you've gone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (9/6/20)

They swabbed the back of my throat. Said they hardly use the nose one anymore. Did at pathcare on Wednesday before my op on Friday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyder1984 (9/6/20)

zadiac said:


> They swabbed the back of my throat. Said they hardly use the nose one anymore. Did at pathcare on Wednesday before my op on Friday.



Hi @zadiac ,

That is very interesting, will revert back after my next swab, see what they do this time around. But both my previous swabs were nasopharyngeal swabs.

But I see you are up by the Vaal, I am down in Cape Town, maybe there are some differences between the Pathcare branches???

Or maybe there is a shortage of the nasal swabs up there by you guys as @Adephi pointed out.

So maybe @Slick, you will get the throat swab as well, as I see you are also far away from Cape Town, LOL.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (11/6/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> It's really not that bad, all the best though. Let me know when you've gone.


Just an update,they swabbed the back of my throat,it was not painful,but definitely uncomfortable for the few secs,also immediately got a splitting headache, glad it's done though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyder1984 (11/6/20)

Slick said:


> Just an update,they swabbed the back of my throat,it was painful,but definitely uncomfortable for the few secs,also immediately got a splitting headache, glad it's done though


Ok, then, glad your done. Seems like they only swab your throats up there. Fingers crossed for the results though

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (11/6/20)

Sorry for the digress, seemed legit

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Sorry for the digress, seemed legit
> View attachment 198262


Oooh kinky

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## stevie g (18/6/20)

Any one had a bout of gastro lately? Apparently it's one of the symptoms of covid and it's just gone through my family. 

Recovery was very quick though and we don't know if it was covid because we haven't been tested. 

A large percentage of cases display as gastro with no other symptoms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger (18/6/20)

In Feb, my missus had the worst case of gastro ever, and she never gets sick. Two days later, all back to normal. 2 days after that I went down with "flu". Took two weeks to come right.

Coincidence ?????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/6/20)

stevie g said:


> Any one had a bout of gastro lately? Apparently it's one of the symptoms of covid and it's just gone through my family.
> 
> Recovery was very quick though and we don't know if it was covid because we haven't been tested.
> 
> A large percentage of cases display as gastro with no other symptoms.


Ive been visiting the throne for about 2 weeks as well. Its better now, but no other symptoms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)

Stranger said:


> In Feb, my missus had the worst case of gastro ever, and she never gets sick. Two days later, all back to normal. 2 days after that I went down with "flu". Took two weeks to come right.
> 
> Coincidence ?????


Too late to seek answers but it sounds like you would’ve qualified for a test if you were overseas or in contact with someone who was...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DavyH (20/6/20)

My last remaining aunt passed a few weeks ago in Scotland. Initial diagnosis was COVID-19, thereafter changed to pneumonia, non-COVID related. At least there’s been some effort to get the stats right there, but without universal antigen testing I think it highly unlikely we will ever know the extent of the infection. The bizarrely different manifestations of the infection make it appear more like the Andromeda Strain than anything we’ve ever seen before.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea (21/6/20)

@DavyH sorry to hear about the passing of your aunt.

I agree completely with the different manifestations of the infection. It's so bizarre. 
My step brother and his wife have recently tested positive for Covid. Both of them are having sinus and head cold type symptoms. Neither have any chest related symptoms, besides for a small cough from the sinus.
Their one child started showing symptoms yesterday and she is experiencing full body aches and headaches, nothing more yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (21/6/20)

BeaLea said:


> @DavyH sorry to hear about the passing of your aunt.
> 
> I agree completely with the different manifestations of the infection. It's so bizarre.
> My step brother and his wife have recently tested positive for Covid. Both of them are having sinus and head cold type symptoms. Neither have any chest related symptoms, besides for a small cough from the sinus.
> Their one child started showing symptoms yesterday and she is experiencing full body aches and headaches, nothing more yet.



Thanks for the wishes.

I hope all goes well with the family, it sounds like they’ll be fine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

